# Turning deer into Sausage



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I was thinking that "IF" I take a nice Doe opening morning, that I will turn it into Sausage (sp?). Where in the Tri-City area is a good place to go? I took a deer to a place in Bay City, but didn't care for the way the handled the deer and the way they processed them, so a different place is needed.

Any suggestion's?

Thanks

(or does anyone have a easy recipe for doing it yourself?)

(ps, maybe I should have put this in the Recipe forum's, please feel free to move this their, if need be)


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I've got an excellent recipe for Venison Sausage. I'll find it tonight when I get home and post it. You'll never send your venison out to be made into sausage again.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Cool. But is it spicy?? Not to hot where you can't eat it, but enough to give it a littl zip to it!!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

This thread really deserves to be in the Wildgamerecipes forum. Not nitpicking, but saying you will get better responses in the recipe forum.

But in a nutshell I have done my own about 3 times and it is extremely easy.

First I go to Sams Club or a butcher and buy what is called a 'pork butt' which is basically a huge slab of pre-bacon. 

Then I take an electric knife and cube it into 1" cubes. Bratwurst takes 10lbs of pork for 2lbs of venison. You can buy premeasured spice packs like this one for $10 when they go on sale and it has everything except the meat.

Then at Harbor Freight they have cheap but good meat grinders. 

You mix up the cubed meat with the spice pack over night then grind with a coarse grind. The grinder has a stuffing attachment and you fill the sausage casings as you go.

I don't even both tieing up individual sausages, I just make huge links to feed the whole crew.

Overall it only takes a couple hours. Let me know if you need any advice. A bunch of forum members get together around Bay City every year and make sausage around Thanksgiving day.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks Banditto. I bought a ok grinder from Miejers a couple year's back. It has a plastic Sausage, and Flat form's (?), haven't used 'em yet, but would like too this year. 

Will a moderator please move this to the Wildgamerecipe Forum's!! Thanks


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

4 lbs. Ground Venison 1 lb. ground pork (not pork sausage)
5 tsp. Kosher salt 5 tsp. Morton Tender quick
2 tsp. Mustard seed 2 tsp. Garlic powder
1/2 to 1 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes (depending on preference)
2 tsp. Coarse Black pepper
* 2 tsp. Liquid smoke ( see note below)


Mix all ingredients in bowl and knead well. Refrigerate 24 hrs and knead again, refrigerate another 24 hrs. Form into rolls about 10 inches long and 2 inches in diameter. At this point I smoke mine in a propane smoker for about 5 hrs. or an electric one for about 10 hrs. 

* I don't use the liquid smoke in mine, I smoke it to cook. If you don't have a smoker you can use the liquid smoke ( available at Gander Mountain or Bass Pro) and then put in an oven at 175 degrees for about 4- 5 hrs.

This recipe is not spicy at all unless you want it to be, just bump up the amount of red pepper flakes. It is also very lean, even with the ground pork. The pork really is just to hold everything together, no tubes, just roll it out on a cookie sheet.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

I have always taken venison to Bernthal's In Frankenmuth. They always do a great job. I have had summer sausage and hunters sticks made and both were great. I suggest a vacuum sealer so you can keep them fresh longer.


----------



## Kodiak Hunter (Jan 4, 2002)

Easy...just look at the deer and say "poof - your a sausage"!!

 

Sorry...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Moved


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks Amos.

Kodiak hunter, I wish it was that easy. If it were, i would be saying.......You are Processed into, Jerky, Sausage, Hamburger, Steaks and your Tenderloins are ready for the frying pan


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Just an update, I made 14lbs of sausage this morning. From grinding to completion it only took about 2 hours me working alone with my toddler pulling at my legs, etc. 

I used a Hi Mountain Brat kit with natural casing and spices.


----------



## 1-CHANCE (Feb 1, 2003)

Also hi mountain has a line of seasoning for jerky. I heard about it from my brother and it's great. I use the mesquite.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I like their jerky mix called "Pepper" something, maybe Triple Pepper, but not the one "Pepper and Garlic."

fantastic stuff. I like to make my own jerky mix, but that stuff is quick and easy.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well the verdict is... 

people who never had homemade sausage before and who are also animal lovers (anti-hunter types) were saying it was the best sausage they ever had. They are all begging me to make more and find a source of caribou.


----------

